

140M-worth software bug - helwr
http://www.nypost.com/p/news/local/geeks_goofs_cost_ny_in_medicaid_DHPvJHeSoCok0SnO8olq8K

======
CWuestefeld
I understand that NJ has problems as well. They're purging historical data,
and re-using patient ID numbers on new patients; one can imagine the problem
leading to the same results. Apparently they're promising that it'll get
fixed, but that now becomes a huge mess.

I after wonder about the competence of anyone that would reuse ID numbers like
that, and how it can be worthwhile to purge history in this day and age.

The only thing I can figure is that the government just doesn't care.

------
protomyth
"The programmer did not read the pay code properly and gave the person
assistance" - The???

Maybe they should have done some testing or had a biz analyst to go over the
requirements.

